# Yamaha bow



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Is it an Eolla, superfeel or the Superfeel II


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it had Ex or X-EX on it.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

aceshtr said:


> I think it had Ex or X-EX on it.


NOt all that much IMHO-that's the late 80 series cast handle bow. They don't take international limbs and with magnesium handles there was always the worry they might fail


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info,much appreciated.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

The X-EX you saw stands for Alpha - EX. The alpha part of the symbol might have been hard to see.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Had a pic sent to me and it is the alpha symbol - EX. Just trying to put a $ figure to it so I know going in what it`s worth. Thanks.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

aceshtr said:


> Had a pic sent to me and it is the alpha symbol - EX. Just trying to put a $ figure to it so I know going in what it`s worth. Thanks.


Like Jim said, not a lot. Yamaha itself closed the doors in 2002. but the Alpha predates the Eolla which predates the SuperFeel line. The bow is at best from the late 80s IIRC. 

Even in perfect mint condition, I don't think I'd pay more than $50 for the riser. I do believe that you can put newer (but still hard to find) Eolla limbs into an Alpha.


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

I believe the alpha-EX can take the eolla limbs.


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

AN Alpha EX takes Alpha EX, Eolla and Superfeel limbs. They are a very good bow, equivelent to a Hoyt GM. There is a bit of a cult following around Yamaha archery equpiment. When the Alpha EX was made it, was the best bow available. People still want them. Price is hard to put one them and will depend on condition, the limbs it has (carbon or maple), and what accesories it comes with. A ball park figure for a good carbon limb bow with a few accs would be about $350


----------



## gong (Jul 28, 2006)

*yamaha yts2*

Dont know if this helps, but there was a yamaha yts2 in ebay and that sold for $ 492. Pretty good condition and they are really good bows.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Do you know if it had any acces. with it?


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

It had 5 stabilizers a V bar a sight and a Yami double case IIRC. I will be posting a 64" LH Eolla in VGC soon if anyone is looking for one


----------



## Gryllmeister (Aug 20, 2020)

aceshtr said:


> Does anyone know what a Yamaha recurve bow be worth? I have a chance at one that is in ec. but, not real sure about the price due to my understanding that they are no longer in production. Any info would be apprieciated. Thanks.


Haha had an yts2 back in 95'
30 pounds, and limbs stiff as hell, was actually a piece of shait if you ask me. Had to drill holes for sights and stabilizers. Payed Ca 150$ used back in 95. Had it two years, then throwed it in the trash...


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

The value of any equipment is in the eye of the beholder. So someone with a lot of money might pay over the odds for a piece of memorabilia that has some role in their archery history. But if you plan to use it as your main bow you want to pay a sensible amount.

My take on the Alpha EX was that it was a lovely riser with a nice grip. I personally preferred it by a mile to the Hoyt TD4. The limbs were a challenge. Some of the Long limbs were terrible and felt like bending rebar, others were great. when I was considering the limbs I could buy were the former - so I didn’t. I didn’t like the Eolla as much and the limbs pretty much the same But it was a good bow.

So I’d say an Alpha EX is a better bow than you’ll get for $300 but you are gambling. If the riser cracks (or is already cracked) or the limbs delaminate, you lose the lot or are dependent on the vagaries of the secondhand market for replacement. And bear in mind that the design of the Eolla is the way it is because Alpha EX design was prone to failure with modern string materials and carbon arrows AND that riser is at least 29 years old (And was a revision of the EX for just that reason). Not a Yamaha thing, all manufacturers had to shift their thinking at that time.

Condition is everything. No more than $100 for the riser only. Maybe $250 with limbs. Both assume it is in great condition. If it is in poor condition walk away.

Stretch


----------



## caveman1440 (Feb 5, 2020)

Just curious, but what do you guys think would be reasonable for a Superfeel II with ceramic limbs? I've got one my dad used to use, still in great shape, that I've been thinking about selling.


----------

